# New Union Topics Forum



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds reasonable to me. I think the subject takes over too many other threads way too often.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Nathan said:


> The topic of Unions seem to come up a lot on this site and the moderators and I thought it made sense to create a forum for it. This is kind of a test to see how things go so feel free to give us feedback as things progress.
> 
> Thanks


Those ILGW folks sure could rock it!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNTpOnZqeUo


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Those ILGW folks sure could rock it!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNTpOnZqeUo


 
:thumbup: 

There's a whole new set of lyrics for that tune... :blink:


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I think the subject takes over too many other threads way too often.


Yup, the goal of this topic is to avoid this. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS Nathan! I think this will work well.

GUYS, please remember that Nathan's forum rules still apply here.
One of the main ones is:


> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on ElectricianTalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.


----------



## joeyuk (Feb 27, 2008)

What a great idea.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Great idea!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Why did we start a special area for discussion about a plumbing fitting?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> Why did we start a special area for discussion about a plumbing fitting?


Maybe because unlike a woman it can be unscrewed and redone.


----------



## Thomp (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, this works better.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

yep:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rewire said:


> yep:whistling2:


 Ok??


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it's lame. Segregation at its finest. Why can't people deal with it. None of us union boys at least that I've seen have ever offended anybody. Man-up! We're here for a common Interest. Starting a new thread is awfully easy to do so if your getting sensitive then split. I deal with every member the same, union or not and will continue to do so. 



 
Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I think it's lame. Segregation at its finest. Why can't people deal with it. None of us union boys at least that I've seen have ever offended anybody. Man-up! We're here for a common Interest. Starting a new thread is awfully easy to do so if your getting sensitive then split. I deal with every member the same, union or not and will continue to do so.  Thanks, Chris.


. You do realize this thread is 6 years old , right , lol ? I've been on both sides of this great divide and I've come to the conclusion that there are flag waving idiots on both sides that think their way , is the only way ? I'm not real impressed with some of the stuff my local tells the up and coming ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

sparkymonster said:


> I am glad to be here.


...gold or hack, surprise me? 


5 yr old thread:jester:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I wonder who user5941 was?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

8V71 said:


> I wonder who user5941 was?


*rewire*


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . You do realize this thread is 6 years old , right , lol ? I've been on both sides of this great divide and I've come to the conclusion that there are flag waving idiots on both sides that think their way , is the only way ? I'm not real impressed with some of the stuff my local tells the up and coming ?


oh! ooooops!

carry on then.

thanks for that.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> . You do realize this thread is 6 years old , right , lol ? I've been on both sides of this great divide and I've come to the conclusion that there are flag waving idiots on both sides that think their way , is the only way ? I'm not real impressed with some of the stuff my local tells the up and coming ?


My theory is that union guys think non guys suck because the only ones we deal with are the ones that couldn't hack it in the open shops so they get organized in. Open shop guys think that union guys suck because the only ones they deal with are the guys that can't keep from getting 1 man layoffs so they decide to try ditching the union


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> My theory is that union guys think non guys suck because the only ones we deal with are the ones that couldn't hack it in the open shops so they get organized in. Open shop guys think that union guys suck because the only ones they deal with are the guys that can't keep from getting 1 man layoffs so they decide to try ditching the union


. I'm still a dues paying member , but I have other irons in the fire . You have to in this day and age , or you're just fooling yourself . I honestly think the direction this country is going , you can wave goodbye to all unions . A small one man shop with a steady stream of work can do better in a year than an IBEW member who may even work a whole year ? I like calling my own shots , thinking for myself , and not answering to moron foreman who couldn't wire a doghouse . The IBEW is good for a lot of people , but for some people , all it does , is hold back their true potential ! This will open a shi-sto-m of comments , I'm sure , lol ?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> My theory is that union guys think non guys suck because the only ones we deal with are the ones that couldn't hack it in the open shops so they get organized in. Open shop guys think that union guys suck because the only ones they deal with are the guys that can't keep from getting 1 man layoffs so they decide to try ditching the union


. I worked for a huge merit ( non union ) shop for about 15 years . He later organized and everything changed , from how the employees were treated , to take home pay . Yes , I brought home a lot more In my check before I was on the union . I also had great health benefits and a 401k ! This is a rare thing and I realize this , so I guess I was spoiled early on ? The thing that sticks in head the most and has made me wary of the whole union workings , was an incident that occurred when I was a 4 th year apprentice . We were doing a brand new school . We had all the wiring and systems except the hvac controls . A union contractor got the control work . I was pretty friendly with their apprentice and we helped each other out a lot , with mason duties and heads up , so nobody got buried . That all changed the day this kid found out we were a non union contractor ? He completely ignored me after this ( even though he knew I was getting paid the rate and knew I knew what I was doing ) ? I reluctantly signed when this contractor organized , but I thought I'd always have a job , so why not ? That realization came to an end abruptly , without much warning , which is when I learned length of time with a contractor doesn't mean squat , when work is slow . I took advantage of my time off and got my contractors license , and started a small business . Yeah , the union doesn't cheer this on , but as long as I don't compete on jobs in their territory , they can care less , and quite frankly , if they can't keep me working , why should they ? There's a satisfaction in making more than I do in a week in one or two days on my own .The Take home message is , union / or non , do what makes you happy and keeps you in the lifestyle you're comfortable with .


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . I'm still a dues paying member , but I have other irons in the fire . You have to in this day and age , or you're just fooling yourself . I honestly think the direction this country is going , you can wave goodbye to all unions . A small one man shop with a steady stream of work can do better in a year than an IBEW member who may even work a whole year ? I like calling my own shots , thinking for myself , and not answering to moron foreman who couldn't wire a doghouse . The IBEW is good for a lot of people , but for some people , all it does , is hold back their true potential ! This will open a shi-sto-m of comments , I'm sure , lol ?


 

its actually the same, onion or not, i believe. some can make the cut some cannot. what makes you think unions are on the out by the way? and you do realize that unions are liberal and democratic backed and that people have been saying this since the beginning of unions. even some republicans as a matter of fact back us. its odd to think that unions are on their way out because we only get 6% of the work but that 6% will always be there. the ones that want and trust in us.its apparent that people want us even at a higher rate. were working. and calling your own shots and not answering to a foreman " regardless of his knowledge" will always give you trouble, union or not, sorry to say. when i come across a stupid person i try to help them. as the old saying goes "help me by helping you" seems to work for me so far.

p.s. i spent 13 years non onion


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Nathan said:


> The topic of Unions seem to come up a lot on this site and the moderators and I thought it made sense to create a forum for it. This is kind of a test to see how things go so feel free to give us feedback as things progress.
> 
> Thanks


I am not quite sure where this would take those who would post negative comments on Bed Bath, and Beyond sites. However, if you can develop another site and get advertizing...why not?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> its actually the same, onion or not, i believe. some can make the cut some cannot. what makes you think unions are on the out by the way? and you do realize that unions are liberal and democratic backed and that people have been saying this since the beginning of unions. even some republicans as a matter of fact back us. its odd to think that unions are on their way out because we only get 6% of the work but that 6% will always be there. the ones that want and trust in us.its apparent that people want us even at a higher rate. were working. and calling your own shots and not answering to a foreman " regardless of his knowledge" will always give you trouble, union or not, sorry to say. when i come across a stupid person i try to help them. as the old saying goes "help me by helping you" seems to work for me so far.
> 
> p.s. i spent 13 years non onion


Do you think if I'd contact the *A*merican *C*riminal *L*iberties *U*nion they'd force the forum owners to create a non-union thread?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

wendon said:


> Do you think if I'd contact the *A*merican *C*riminal *L*iberties *U*nion they'd force the forum owners to create a non-union thread?


 
id have an opinion about that as well.. and seeings how this forum already had a non-union beginning what exactly is your question.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

sparkymonster said:


> I am glad to be here.


And you woke up a 5 year old post. Bored? 

Start your own thread. Call it...

*I am glad to be here.*


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chrisibew440 said:


> its actually the same, onion or not, i believe. some can make the cut some cannot. what makes you think unions are on the out by the way? and you do realize that unions are liberal and democratic backed and that people have been saying this since the beginning of unions. even some republicans as a matter of fact back us. its odd to think that unions are on their way out because we only get 6% of the work but that 6% will always be there. the ones that want and trust in us.its apparent that people want us even at a higher rate. were working. and calling your own shots and not answering to a foreman " regardless of his knowledge" will always give you trouble, union or not, sorry to say. when i come across a stupid person i try to help them. as the old saying goes "help me by helping you" seems to work for me so far. p.s. i spent 13 years non onion


. Yes , I'm well aware of who backs the unions , although having a democrat on office this time around , hasn't helped us much , lol ? I don't know for sure that unions in general are dying , but you can't deny that they've lost a lot of their former strength . I'm not giving up on the union ( yet ) , but it's also good to have a backup plan . This goes for any line of work too . Job security is t what it used to be , and being a great worker doesn't always help . PS- I knew you were an organized guy because you didn't call me a rat , lol !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sparkymonster said:


> I made a mistake, I am new to these forums. I had no idea there were so many ****s here. Alberta? This is the US, don't you have a Canadian forum? Seems like forums are for losers and keyboard tough guys. This place is pretty strange .


. Just out of curiosity , what makes you think all non - union electricians , are rats and don't know what they're doing ? I assume being an apprentice , you haven't been in the trade long enough to formulate that opinion on your own ? If you're being taught this ( which I've witnessed first hand ) , this is wrong on so many levels !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sparkymonster said:


> Listen buddy. Someone who is gonna charge 39 bucks is a rat hands down. I was recently discharged from the marines, I got out on an honorable discharge ,I was going to make a career out of it but after three tours in Iraq and two in Afghanistan I had enough. I found this site on Facebook and decided join. What was portrayed on Facebook is not what in encountered here. A professional forum I came for, a bunch of losers and rats charging 39 bucks is not professional. Neither is being interrogated and harassed. I made a mistake and fired back, part of my PTSD I guess, I am aggressive . You guys have no idea what the real world is like, you just sit in here and fight with each other all day? I make a few posts, I am called names, I am attacked for I have no idea what. I am accused of being a gold hack? What ever the hell that is. Have fun in your forum losers, it nice out I am heading to the range.


. Buddy ? Ok , if you insist , lol ! First off , I thank you for serving our country and respect that immensely ! Second , you kind of came in here like a pit bill with an attitude in your first posts ? Whether it's PTSD , or something else , it may have rubbed some members the wrong way , and rightfully so ! $ 39.00 an hour is a lot lower than some locals rates ! What do you call them , " union rats " ? Whether I work for myself , or with my local , it's never under my union rate ( $ 48.00- 52.00 ) . It just seems to me , that you've got a lot to learn and with your attitude , it will undoubtedly be by learning the hard way . I wish you the best but joining a forum and labeling successful businessmen " rats " , right out of the gate , told me all I need to know about you .


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Unionization is a tough concept. One of the reasons is because there will ultimately be a point in everyone's career where the answer is "You have enough compensation" and nobody ever wants to hear that. A single man can't make many waves. But an angry union can absolutely make it very unpleasant for the company.

I've told it before, but the one that always stands out in my mind is a friend of mine who works for a merit bus company outside DC. They basically set their own schedules, they get good pay, a 100% 401k, and health. 

All they can see however is how the union Metrobus guys make more per hour than they do and they constantly bitch about how they should organize. No, you shouldn't. You've got a reliable, good paying job, and the only thing your employer expects of you is to maintain a CDL. Shut up and do your job.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> Unionization is a tough concept. One of the reasons is because there will ultimately be a point in everyone's career where the answer is "You have enough compensation" and nobody ever wants to hear that. A single man can't make many waves. But an angry union can absolutely make it very unpleasant for the company. I've told it before, but the one that always stands out in my mind is a friend of mine who works for a merit bus company outside DC. They basically set their own schedules, they get good pay, a 100% 401k, and health. All they can see however is how the union Metrobus guys make more per hour than they do and they constantly bitch about how they should organize. No, you shouldn't. You've got a reliable, good paying job, and the only thing your employer expects of you is to maintain a CDL. Shut up and do your job.


. You're absolutely right and I think the rates are close to topping out now . I don't think the day of a union or merit shop electrician bringing home $ 100.00 an hour , working for someone else , will ever happen . Everything goes up within reason , but at some point , the union is pricing themselves right out of a lot of work ! It's always been about money and if a business owner wants to build a new building and the electrical bids are 1/2 a mill difference , who do you think he will go with ? I don t think lawyers are worth $ 350.00 + an hour , professional athletes are grossly overpaid , as are these Hollywood people . This is a hard trade to get rich in , unless it's your company , much like anything else .


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

sparkymonster said:


> I made a mistake, I am new to these forums.
> 
> I had no idea there were so many ****s here. Alberta?
> 
> ...


new to these forums:whistling2:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

sparkymonster said:


> Listen buddy.
> 
> Someone who is gonna charge 39 bucks is a rat hands down.
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm/we're losers? Eeeez up their tough guy! You sound like a child. Jesus.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . Yes , I'm well aware of who backs the unions , although having a democrat on office this time around , hasn't helped us much , lol ? I don't know for sure that unions in general are dying , but you can't deny that they've lost a lot of their former strength . I'm not giving up on the union ( yet ) , but it's also good to have a backup plan . This goes for any line of work too . Job security is t what it used to be , and being a great worker doesn't always help . PS- I knew you were an organized guy because you didn't call me a rat , lol !


I'd never call you a rat. I've never called anybody a rat either. That's not the face of the union I support. Thanks for noticing. Technically I'm not organized. I'm in my second year of a two year advanced apprenticeship that my local offers,making me un-organized.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I'd never call you a rat. I've never called anybody a rat either. *That's not the face of the union I support*. Thanks for noticing.


Keep up that excellent attitude Chris...........kudos to you good sir.:thumbup:
We, as a brotherhood, need more people with that attitude.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> Keep up that excellent attitude Chris...........kudos to you good sir.:thumbup:
> We, as a brotherhood, need more people with that attitude.


 
thanks rollie, i do appreciate the acknowledgement. i feel as coming from the non union im pretty balanced. thank you.


----------

